# tall boys show your rig



## HAGAY1974 (Oct 6, 2006)

not enough tall boy rig here


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

This seems to be a nearly constant whine.. at over 6' I'm tall  at 215, I'm barely into clyde territory too


----------



## Sasquatch1413 (Nov 6, 2008)

Crappy phone pic, but here's my 2005 Giant Yukon (23" frame) with some slicks for road riding. 

I also have a 23" Performance Access Frame built up with beef for the trails. I'll post a pic of this later.

I'm 6'4" and 300lb, so tall and beefy.


----------



## Jheldt (Apr 5, 2009)

Am only 6'2" and 170lbs, but I fit the bill.
Azonic Recoil all custom:


----------



## CaveGiant (Aug 21, 2007)

6'6 3/4"


----------



## Jheldt (Apr 5, 2009)

CaveGiant said:


> *snip nice ride*


 you forgot to say your height mate


----------



## RideEverything (Jul 25, 2008)

6'6" and 240lbs
or in metric - 1.98m and 109kg


----------



## philcruz (Apr 1, 2010)

im 6'4 and 230lb and ride a new santa cruz blur ltc xl


----------



## klydesdale (Feb 6, 2005)




----------



## H3NDRIX951 (Jun 15, 2010)

6'4" 295lbs..Played Div. 1 NCAA football. just got back into riding mtn bikes again. haro v4 with parts from a few different bikes.


----------



## bones get broke (Feb 9, 2006)

6'5" / 230#. The whip is an '08 Turner 5.Spot (XXL) which has just recieved a 2011 RS Revelation 150 upgrade.


----------



## mtnbiker1220 (Jan 30, 2004)

Simple, yet effective for my needs. 6'6", 278lbs


----------



## orangedog (Aug 30, 2008)

I've posted this before, but here goes:










At 6'8", I went with the XL frame... loving it. Such a great bike that its pretty much all I use now - selling my SuperFly and Stinky... holding onto a XXIX+G, though, for when the Mrs. rides with.

made a few changes since, but it looks pretty similar still


----------



## Armstrong57 (Jun 8, 2010)

6'6" 215lbs - 22" Windsor Cliff 4900


----------



## SlipperyPete (Apr 20, 2006)

6'5" 240 lbs. IRO Model 19 (22" c-c and 25.8" eff)


----------



## 2tallrid3r (Aug 24, 2009)

*23" Access twenty-niner*

23" Access Niner frame, 100mm Reba with lockout, Avid Elixirs with 203/185mm rotors, XTR shifters and rear derailleur. At 6'6" fits me great other than needing a taller headtube/stem.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

*My Latest*

'10 Speshy SJ FSR Expert 29 in XXL--fits and rides soooo nice. 6'7" and 220.


----------



## Pitch (Aug 9, 2008)

2009 Motobecane XL Outcast 29 frame, 2010 Fisher HiFi Pro XXL frame (both "custom" builds). I am 6'9", 235lbs.


----------



## waterdogs (Jun 18, 2010)

2010 Trek EX-9. It's a 21.5, right on the line of being too small. I am 6' 3.75", 200 lbs.


----------



## toxicity_27 (Nov 14, 2009)

Just bought a new Specialized Rockhopper Comp 29er 19" I'm 6'2'' 255lbs.


----------



## Jheldt (Apr 5, 2009)

"bump", I highly doubt we ran out of tall guys on here.


----------



## acmcdonaldgp (May 14, 2007)

*6'6" and 230#*

2005 Santa Cruz Heckler. Waiting for the 2011's to drop up here in Canada, I've got an XXL Specialized Expert 29er on the brain....

Cheers


----------



## SasquatchSC (Mar 11, 2004)

6'8" 270lbs, XL(22") Klein Attitude XX


----------



## Ray Lee (Aug 17, 2007)

220 and only 6'2" but with long grasshopper legs so there is usually 1 maybe 2 bikes in a decent shop that fits.... man, this thread is killing me! so many great rides and they would almost all fit :thumbsup:

Shot of the maiden voyage of my freeride bike...a large Gemini with a 66, Fox coil and outlaw wheels.









and the newest everyday trail, park, play bike an hour after I built it up... an XL Heckler with 650B wheels, Saint cranks and Marz 55 (I am going to through the rear Fox Float of a bridge!)


----------



## JoshM (Apr 3, 2010)

Here is my bike. 2010 Specialized Rockhopper Expert 29er. 21" frame. 6'4" 255lbs.









Absolutely love it. I am starting to want a FS bike more now though.


----------



## Mikecito (Jun 2, 2007)

This is an old pic. It's got 2.3 Eskars and a new Titus Hellbent bar now. I'm 6'2" and 221. Frame is a 21", which is a little big for the tight stuff, but it climbs like a champ.


----------



## Mikecito (Jun 2, 2007)

dbl post


----------



## TunicaTrails (Jun 29, 2009)

Salsa Dos Niner, size XL, after a hard day at work. I'm 6'4", 179 lbs.


----------



## JasonWilliam (Jun 1, 2008)

Zinn Big Sur 29er Custom. I'm 6'9" 330lbs. They took this shot for me before boxing and shipping it off (seat and post are not mine; just on for test fit/ride). It should be here Monday


----------



## dadz (Oct 30, 2009)

Im 6'4" 275lbs.

Training bike 22.5 frame Trek 4300









All Mountain trail bike XL Santa cruz heckler


----------

